# Getting back into martial arts



## jams57 (Aug 30, 2008)

'lo. I live in Plano, Texas (suburb of Dallas) and am returning to the martial arts after a decade long hiatus. In 1989 I earned a first degree black belt in TaeKwonDo. I continued to train off-on-on for about five more years, and continued competing through 1992.

I was in my 30s when I was competing and always loved sparring. Which kind of brings me to a dilemma. 

I recently decided to start training in the martial arts again. But I decided I wanted to learn a different discipline from TKD. I've looked into Krav Maga and Kajukenpo (kajukembo (?)-- seems like the two terms are used interchangeably). 

Krav Maga was interesting, but lacks belt ranks and uniforms. Maybe I'm some kind of geek, but I'd like to have a uniform and a ranking system. I know Krav sorta has rankings, but it just seemed kind of ill defined.

I liked the instructor for the kajukenpo school. And it had the plus that you could hang around afterward and take Aikido. But apparently they aren't big on sparring, at least not at this school, and despite the fact that I'm 51, I want to spar again.

This coming Wednesday I'm going to check out a kenpo school.

My dilemma is, I liked the kajukenpo school a lot and the blending of several arts offered by kajukenpo is intriguing. 

Not having visited the kenpo school yet, it's hard to compare them. But I wasn't real impressed with the instructor on the phone and I know that who teaches you and your comfort level with them is very important to learning a martial art.

On the other hand, the kenpo school does have sparring.

Any recommendations as to which to try?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jarrod (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome to the board & welcome back to martial arts.  the obvious answer is to try both & see what you like.  if kajukembo really appeals to you, you could take that & see if the kenpo school will let you visit to spar from time to time.  most schools that are good welcome friendly sparring with members of other schools.  also, at 51 you may not want or need to spar as much as you used to.  although my kickboxing coach is 51 & regularly beats the crap out of me, so that may not be the case.  

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT

Take a look at both schools a couple of times and talk with both instructors.  You will have to make up your own mind which one to go to. Both systems are good  but the instructors will be different in all schools and systems so look for yourself .
Let us know which one you decide on


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll echo the sentiments above.  check out the kenpo school...then between the krav maga, kajukenbo and kenpo...go with the school where you feel most comfortable.  Things like how much sparring you do wqill work themselves them out.  Creative solutions to little problems.  The most important thing is that you are training at a place that feels like "home.:

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Drac (Aug 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Which art to study???? You ask 100 people and you're gonna get 100 different responses..Visit a few schools and observe a few classes..*DO NOT* sign any lenghty contracts..Your heart will tell you when you've found a "home"..Keep us posted..


----------



## jams57 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the advice. 

You all have told me what I pretty much already knew. As I said, I liked the kajukenpo instructor anbfd haven't been to the kenpo school, only talked on the phone. It's actually a school offering about four different disciplines and what bothered me is its marketing info on its website makes it souns like one of those schools that just signs up as many people as possible. 

But I could just be getting the wrong impression.

After I visit it I'll decide and let you know.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll echo what's already been said, visit them all, participate in classes. Any legitimate school will let you try a class or two. As far as offering various arts, that isn't always wrong. My school offers three arts, but then we have instructors that specialize in those arts. A lot of kempo schools in America have their roots in Kajukenbo, so the arts may be fairly similar. It's the instructor and fellow students that will make the biggest difference. A good art with a bad teacher is not good, however, most arts with a great teacher can be a life changing experience!

Good luck and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2008)

jams57 said:


> I wasn't real impressed with the instructor on the phone and I know that who teaches you and your comfort level with them is very important to learning a martial art.



Give him a chance in person, but yes, this matters a lot! It sounds like kajukenbo excited you--can you find people to spar with out of the school?


----------



## Kacey (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

"Which art/school" is a perpetual question - it sounds like, in being aware of the importance of the student/instructor relationship, you're already on the right track - good luck, and please do let us know what you decide.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome Jams !  I am also a Plano Texas resident. I also used to study Shaolin Kenmpo back in the day about 10 years ago. I recently ( 4-5 months ago) got back into MA and began studying Shaolin Kung Fu. The school I attend is in my signature and I would recommend it. It is a Kung Fu school over on Independence and Parker across from the Tom Thumb. Great school , in depth curriculum, great instructors. Not sure what your budget is but if you are interested feel free to go check it out. Also if you do check it out and decide to try it out. Tell them Mr. Wirth recommended you go check it out.  I would also be most welcome in answering any questions you might have about the school. The school also does not have any contracts.  In regards to referring my name when you look I believe we would both actually save $$$$  and get some sort of a discount. Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello Jim, welcome to MT


----------



## jams57 (Aug 30, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Welcome Jams !  I am also a Plano Texas resident. I also used to study Shaolin Kenmpo back in the day about 10 years ago. I recently ( 4-5 months ago) got back into MA and began studying Shaolin Kung Fu. The school I attend is in my signature and I would recommend it. It is a Kung Fu school over on Independence and Parker across from the Tom Thumb. Great school , in depth curriculum, great instructors. Not sure what your budget is but if you are interested feel free to go check it out. Also if you do check it out and decide to try it out. Tell them Mr. Wirth recommended you go check it out.  I would also be most welcome in answering any questions you might have about the school. The school also does not have any contracts.  In regards to referring my name when you look I believe we would both actually save $$$$  and get some sort of a discount. Send me a PM if you want more info.


Bowser666--

Thanks for the message. I am aware of the school you train at. I gas up at that Tom Thumb and hit the nearby Half-Price Books and Taco Bueno often.

Not real sure how interested I am in Shaolin Kung Fu, although I was thinking of visiting a school at Park and Avenue K that seems to have opened and closed in a span of about 30 days.

I'll give your school a call and check out a class. 

One problem I am having, which I've got to work around no matter what discipline I decide to train in, is I injured my ACL in my right knee two years ago. I didn't have surgery and thought it was healed, but recently both my right knee and right hip have been giving me a lot of pain.

At first I thought the hip socket pain was just because I needed to stretch my hamstring, but I visited my sports ortho last week and he says I've got bone spurs in the knee and hip. I'm supposed to get an MRI Tuesday to determine how extensive the problem is.

I keep trying to work through it, but I seem to make it worse when I practice my kicks. After I visited the Kajukenbo school, I was practically dragging my leg behind me. 

Hopefully, it is something I can work through. I have no desire to have surgery. 

Although today I was out with my wife and kids shopping and had an ace bandage on my knee (my morning workout had aggravated the damn thing). A nice old lady walked up to me and commented that she had knee replacement surgery a year ago and it was a piece of cake.

However, I'm willing to bet she isn't trying to get back into the martial arts.

I'll have to search this forum when I've got soem more time and see if I can find any threads discussing injuries. Unless someone sees this and can direct me to some.

Thanks,

James


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Jim. Ask the questions of the instructors about all the things you're curious about. You're no "newbie" so you know what you're looking for & what you're not.

All my best. And again, welcome here.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 31, 2008)

jams57 said:


> Bowser666--
> 
> Thanks for the message. I am aware of the school you train at. I gas up at that Tom Thumb and hit the nearby Half-Price Books and Taco Bueno often.
> 
> ...




I know of a couple students that study at my school that have knee problems. One of them is a advanced student and assistant instructor. He wears these band type devices on both knees and he says it helps him alot. I have no idea what they are though exactly. If you do end up coming by to check out a class, you can try either intermediate class, or beginner. The advanced class is not strictly run like the intermediate or beginner as it is mostly black belts that participate so they kind of each do their own thing.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to MT, and best wishes on getting back into training.


----------

